# price range for og interior 62-64 impala?



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

whats the price range to redo the interior in a 62-64 impala original style,, with all vinyl or maybe vinyl with cloth inserts.... im talking doorpanels,sets and headliner///


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

depends on the colors. Since red is usually a bit more expensive and is it vinyl or real leather? by cloth do you mean suede? I say about 1300- 1600 depending on the materials you use.


----------



## BadBoy2 (Jul 12, 2010)

A factory kit ordered and installed will run you about 2800. For 1800 I can sew all the seats myself to factory specifications. I am also able to do any custom work starting at 2500 and going up based on how intricate the work is. Here is some work I just finished today and in the last few days to give an idea of the quality you can expect from Bad Boy Interior.


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BadBoy2_@Jul 12 2010, 03:39 PM~18027447
> *A factory kit ordered and installed will run you about 2800.  For 1800 I can sew all the seats myself to factory specifications.  I am also able to do any custom work starting at 2500 and going up based on how intricate the work is.  Here is some work I just finished today and in the last few days to give an idea of the quality you can expect from Bad Boy Interior.
> 
> 
> ...


damn that expensive,,just to do some vinyl! :0 :uh:


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

^^^^^
GOOD WORK AINT CHEAP!!
CHEAP WORK AINT GOOD!!

THIS ONE COST A 10G STACK


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

10gs


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

as for the impala 2000-3500 is good depending on materials and the amount of actual usable parts a stock repop kit bought and installed is 2500+^


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

:0 nice interiors! that is very true... those interiors take alot of time and i bet is real leather! makes it pricy!


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Jul 17 2010, 10:10 PM~18071970
> *^^^^^
> GOOD WORK AINT CHEAP!!
> CHEAP WORK AINT GOOD!!
> ...


 10gs for that interior?!! ala verrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrga!,, you fools need to go closer to the border,, get that shit done for 1500 max! :wow:


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

> *10gs for that interior?!! ala verrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrga!,, you fools need to go closer to the border,, get that shit done for 1500 max! :wow: *


10gs is a lil too much.. ill say something around 6-8! but just remember homie you get what you pay for


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ricardo408_@Jul 18 2010, 10:18 AM~18074152
> *10gs is a lil too much.. ill say something around 6-8! but just remember homie you get what you pay for
> *


 :uh: and sometimes you get less than what you pay for,,and sometimes you over pay ! :biggrin:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac+Jul 10 2010, 09:59 PM~18013434-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mayne shoot urself... dudes work look sick for that price!!! u need a new hobby... like collecting hotwheels???

:dunno:


----------



## 26cruiser. (Jul 26, 2009)

> 10gs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

The kits runs like 1000-1500 and you can get it put in for about 5 with carpet if you know where to look


----------



## Grimaldo (Nov 13, 2008)

:angry: Stop being a cheapass


----------

